# Newbie



## Rodders1234 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi everybody, relatively new to motorhoming and now stuck on our drive! Anyway we live in the south west and was wondering how we find out about wild camping locations? Hopefully back on the road sooner rather than later. Keep safe.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome along.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland and enjoy your adventures whenever that will be


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Millie Master (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi and welcome along and take it from me, cough up the bucks and become a full member and then you will be able to search for some brilliant wild camping locations throughout the UK.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Rodders1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks guys. Just realised full membership gives access to more information. Sounds like a plan a little near to being able to travel.


----------



## mjvw (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi and welcome I have to enquire where your name comes from as it was one of my brothers nicknames at school which is a twist on our unusual surname.


----------



## Millie Master (Apr 18, 2020)

Rodders1234 said:


> Thanks guys. Just realised full membership gives access to more information. Sounds like a plan a little near to being able to travel.


And don't forget that you will also become a full member of the excellent sister sites https://motorhomer.com as well as https://motorhomebuilder.com


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 18, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> Hi and welcome along and take it from me, cough up the bucks and become a full member and then you will be able to search for some brilliant wild camping locations throughout the UK.



... and France, Spain and Portugal 

Not forgetting, of course, pub stops and tap locations!


----------



## Millie Master (Apr 18, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> ... and France, Spain and Portugal
> 
> Not forgetting, of course, pub stops and tap locations!


Oh slap my wrists, I had totally forgotten those vitally important areas of extra added value..................................


----------



## The laird (May 4, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

